# Looking for players in southcentral Ohio



## xnosipjpqmhd (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking for players to join a long-time gaming group in vicinity of Greenfield, Ohio. (Some of us commute from a few counties away.) 

We’re 30-somethings, mostly married, but younger/older players are welcome. No experience needed, but imagination and intelligence preferred! 

We play a variety of systems. Emphasis on role-playing, but we like a good combat, too. 

We play alternate Saturdays but will consider other times. 

If interested, respond to my email address, which is the same as my user name below followed by "@yahoo.com"

ironregime


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Oct 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Jun 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## DanOH (Jun 8, 2006)

Would any members of your current group, including yourself, be interested in a 3.5 Dragonlance campaign being run every other Monday night in Covington, KY? You can read my post and RedRobeWizard's post on this site. Let me know if you or anyone of your companions want more details. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Jul 30, 2006)

DanOH said:
			
		

> Would any members of your current group, including yourself, be interested in a 3.5 Dragonlance campaign being run every other Monday night in Covington, KY? You can read my post and RedRobeWizard's post on this site. Let me know if you or anyone of your companions want more details. Thanks.



Sorry for the late response, Dan. Covington seems a bit far, but I'll mention it to the guys on the off chance they're interested. Thanks!


----------

